# This Device cannot start (code 10)



## pamelalolita (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a Creative Zen: Vision M 30 GB and in the begginging my computer recognized the device but it no longer does. the device will charge if i plug it into the the USB Hub and the sound that goes off when something is plugged into the computer goes off too. ive gone to the device manager to get the device working. I try to update the device and a pop up says that the latest version is already installed. and when i open the device in the device manager it says "This Device Cannot Start. (Code 10)"
can you help me!!!!

its a new computer and its Windows Vista.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

Restart the system and then connect the device  see if that helps or not


----------



## pamelalolita (Dec 12, 2007)

I did and it didnt work.  i even installed the programt that came with the device and still it wont recognize it.


----------



## elijahlucian (Dec 13, 2007)

i am having this problem too. i have been for a while now. and the problem is the mtp device.

when i plug it in it says: mtp device failed

ive been told that this problem comes from wmp11 but it used to work and now it doesnt, maybe it was some windows update that caused it. but i cant tell if it was or not... help..


----------



## elijahlucian (Dec 13, 2007)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=632061&highlight=hl2.exe+stopped+working

DUDE go here! i just figured out how to fix [email protected]!!!!!! do what this says... YES! it is for half life 2. but YES it fixes this problem! *******************************


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

There is an update available for Vista for USB devices, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/941600 see installing that helps or not.. I would suggest run an auto update too


----------



## RogerioC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi

I have the same problem as explained before. I already tried everything that you guys talked about. Still it doenst work....

Please help

I have a Creative Zen 30 Gbytes


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the error "code10" is generic and impossible to pin down I have seen this problem numerous times .This answer is for the original poster if it helps others (it should). The first thing to do is make sure the device is not damaged the easiest way is to plug it into another computer if the device is recognized and works, proceed. If not then the device is probably junk, and you need a new one, if not.. Go to start search and type devmgmt.msc press enter. Device manager will open, navigate to "Universal serial bus controllers" expand the + and right click on each device, select "uninstall" if prompted to remove the drivers say NO. Do this for all USB devices and reboot. Do not have the errant device connected. After reboot add the device and see how you go.


----------

